# 18 watt Uv Sterilzer??



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone know approx how long these bulbs are good for?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the hasty responses. reagrdless of how long they last I bought it anyways.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=435

Here's an article on kill rates.

And at the bottom of the article states the following:



> *Maintenance Requirements
> As with all sophisticated pieces of equipment, your UV Sterilizer needs to be properly maintained to remain effective. Quartz sleeves should be cleaned at least every six months. UV bulbs will need to be replaced after 9 to 12 months of continuous use. *


Hope this helps!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Katalyst!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Most welcome!  Good luck zapping nasties!


----------

